# 2015 66th Kouhaku Uta Gassen



## hiroakihsu (Dec 31, 2015)

I just finished watching this year's edition of the show...Anybody else here watched it as well (even though I have a feeling not many...yes that includes you @smile72 )? What do you think? I definitely liked many of the songs at this year's show; some moments from the show that stood out for me:

-Nana Mizuki (along with TM Revolution) was noticeably missing this year...Even though I'm no longer a fan of hers, I still kind of missed her; as a replacement, they had the voice actress unit from Love Live, u's.

-Long-time enka singer Kobayashi Sachiko made a triumphant return this year (along with her signature giant Xmas tree-like prop set)!

-Surprise appearance during AKB48's performance by former members Maeda Atsuko and Oshima Yuuko to mark the departure of long-time member Takahashi Minami.

Happy 2016 everyone!!!


----------

